

How quitting my corporate job for my startup dream f*cked my life up - miralabs
https://medium.com/everything-about-startups-and-entrepreneurship/how-quitting-my-corporate-job-for-my-startup-dream-f-cked-my-life-up-3b6b3e29b318

======
alliejanoch
“It is good to have an end to journey toward; but it is the journey that
matters, in the end.” I really like this Hemingway quote. If you are just
doing a startup for the end result then you're probably in it for the wrong
reasons. You're probably going to fail, so hopefully the journey is somewhat
rewarding.

Most of the comments here are pretty harsh, but I think the author has some
really good points. Maybe not everyone is impressed by his former management
consulting job, but even if you aren't, quitting your job (or forgoing a
regular salary) to do a startup is probably not going to be supported in
everyone in your life. My personal experience has been that most people have
been supportive, but I live in the Bay area. My parents try to be supportive,
but I think they think I'm crazy/foolish and keep it to themselves. Social
pressures can be a big hardship, having support from friends and family can
make things a lot easier.

As far as money goes, he is totally right. Having savings to live off of for a
year+ is a wise plan. (But so is living frugally from the first day you quit
your job, and perhaps bringing a refillable water bottle).

------
roguecoder
"One day, I even found myself asking my girlfriend for a few cents because I
had no money to buy bottled water [...] Get ready for a smaller apartment,
smaller food portions, or counting your cents, which you never cared about in
your life previously." This guy is presenting advice that is very specific to
his life experience as though it is universal. Most people in this country do
that _all the time_ , and don't consider bottled water a necessity.

------
derwiki
Not getting a full night's sleep is not required for starting a company.
Operating for a full day sleep deprived is like being drunk. But on the other
hand, if _everyone_ really is sleep deprived, _not_ being sleep deprived is a
competitive advantage.

------
mobman
i have a question now, i have just started my corporate career and i have that
entrepreneur in me...i know i can build good software or something new , what
do i do...i am confused as i am kind of liking the new job ...wont this kill
the entrepreneur in me ?

~~~
tim333
Do something on the side? See [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Side-Business-Playbook-
Entrepreneurs...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Side-Business-Playbook-
Entrepreneurs-Bootstrapped-ebook/dp/B00L71K8I0) perhaps

------
miralabs
after 8 years..my whole team was made redundant. I'm thinking if I should look
for a job or start my own.

~~~
alexanderss
I would not necessarily take the blog post author's advice. He appears to be a
big self-promoter that's more impressed with the perceived prestige of a
management consulting job than the success of his actual startup.

